# hal



## Anonymous (Oct 29, 2010)

I have a problem with the hald daemon last few days. In the rc.conf I have


> hald_enable="YES"


and when computer start it works, than I start KDE and it works...

But problem is when I leave computer on overnight in console (logout from KDE) or if I compile something and then "startx" hald daemon is down. It has never happened before. There are no error logs.

Thanks in advance.

Mitja
------
http://starikarp.redbubble.com


----------



## SirDice (Oct 29, 2010)

Did you recently update your ports? What version of dbus do you have now?

It might be the same issue as this [thread=18817]thread[/thread].


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 29, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Did you recently update your ports? What version of dbus do you have now?
> 
> It might be the same issue as this [thread=18817]thread[/thread].



Thank you. I have dbus-1.4.0.


----------



## shitson (Oct 31, 2010)

Wow that's pretty crazy I was just about to post about the same problem. I was setting up Xorg on a new box of mine and I noticed a similar issue. 

It occurs when X is started then stopped - It seems the mouse stops responding in Xorg the second time it starts up, like hald is maybe stuck. Doing a [cmd=]/usr/local/etc/rc.d/hald restart[/cmd] fixes the problem and allows it work. But yeah, I have noticed something similar. 

This is on a brand new install of 8.1.


```
which hald
/usr/local/sbin/hald
```


```
/usr/local/sbin/hald --version
HAL package verion: 0.5.14
```

Looking in the ports collection there seems to be a Version 0.5.14_8 (Rev 8 I assume) maybe I will try to install this and see if it improves...


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 31, 2010)

Please check SirDice link...


----------

